# Topics > Conversational AI >  Kustomer IQ, AI for customer service, Kustomer Inc., New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Kustomer Inc.

Home page - kustomer.com/product/artificial-intelligence

Playlist "The Kustomer Platform"

----------


## Airicist

The contact center of the future

Jan 31, 2020




> Explore the findings from a recent survey of customer service professionals, and learn what they predict the contact center of the future will look like in 2025.

----------

